# Ban on Guns??????



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*This popped up on my Facebook page and I followed the link and saw a UN treaty Hillary is setting up with Obama to get ALL of our guns in the future!!!! Don't know if it's true but I would not be shocked. I don't think they will give us a huge warning before it happens.*

*Sign the petion if you want to keep your weapons.*

http://www.ijreview.com/2012/07/977...ionally-protected-guns-ammunition-and-knives/


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

where is that stated? i read it and see no mention of the un and hillary...did i miss it?


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

I guess I missed the part on Hillary and Obama TRYING to take our weapons, but I wouldn't doubt it. Btw after reading that I'm never using google again. Google can KMA:thumbup:


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

This has been going around for several months. I think it's one of those things where it's really for weapons treaties between countries but personal confiscation could be read into it. You can google it to find out more.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

There is no way in hell the government would ever try to take americans guns from them, there would be more problems if that happened than could ever be fixed by taking them away.


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

Go ahead an sign it that way they will have a good list of people whom they know have guns! Anyone who thinks they could get all the Americans guns from us are idiots an need to be shot!!!


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

TheRoguePirate said:


> where is that stated? i read it and see no mention of the un and hillary...did i miss it?


*Right smack in the middle of the page is a picture of Hillary waving , click that pic and you can read the article.*


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Yep it is true, they will sign it, then it has to be ratified by Congress. It will come up after the election during the Lame duck session is what I heard.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I expect that there were many Australians who thought their government would never seek to remove and or control their guns either... That all changed in 1996 - thanks to a liberal media anti-gun campaign fllowing a couple of mass shootings and weak politicians:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gun_politics_in_Australia

Don't think it could *never* happen here - it would be difficult, but it is possible. I honestly think that they will not attack the guns themselves -- but seek to control and restrict ammunition. Heck, they may boil it down to just restricting primers for some assinine environmental reason - as it is the item required for ammunition that can't be easily made, and is only produced in a few places by a couple of companies. Firearms without ammunition are simply clubs...


----------



## sonicfisherman (Apr 8, 2009)

Heard about about 2 years ago but seems to be picking up more press. saw bill orielly and dick morris talking about a few weeks ago.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

they can have my guns when they pry them out of my cold dead hands


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

I guess I will just become a criminal since I will only abide by the Second Amendment as it was originally written. Remember Ruby Ridge.


----------



## carman (Aug 11, 2010)

Obama has been Pre-elected by bilderberg

he will be the prez again, and there is nothing we can do since voting is just a charade.

stock up while you can, but dont over pay


----------



## titan77 (May 13, 2012)

Hillary and Nacey to of the biggest jokes i have every seen they have no clue


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

I personally want be around to see everyone gun free. I hope a lot of you are the same. So I dont worry about gun bans.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

FrankwT said:


> Yep it is true, they will sign it, then it has to be ratified by Congress. It will come up after the election during the Lame duck session is what I heard.


 
They will vote on this fiasco July 27th. If passed it will have to be ratified by a lame duck Democrat Senate. I hope all you that say it will never pass are right. I don't put anything past this corrupt government.

I have also heard there are some 100,000 plus foreign troops being trained at US installations for the sole purpose of firearm confiscation, as they couldn't depend on the US military to take up arms against it's citizens.

I sure hope this is a hoax.

Rick


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

shootnstarz said:


> They will vote on this fiasco July 27th. If passed it will have to be ratified by a lame duck Democrat Senate. I hope all you that say it will never pass are right. I don't put anything past this corrupt government.
> 
> *I have also heard there are some 100,000 plus foreign troops being trained at US installations for the sole purpose of firearm confiscation, as they couldn't depend on the US military to take up arms against it's citizens.*
> 
> ...


 
That's some funny shit right there....


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

WW2 said:


> That's some funny shit right there....


Some of these guys are so out there its scary....


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

WW2 said:


> That's some funny shit right there....


 
Good, laugh it up !!!!

Rick


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> Some of these guys are so out there its scary....


Like the guys that's got $50,000 in canned tuna fish and 10,000 rounds of ammo for every gun they own in a buried school bus bunker in their back yard?


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

What's scary is sheepole with their heads buried in the sand.

Rick


----------



## outlaw (Feb 12, 2012)

Splittine said:


> Like the guys that's got $50,000 in canned tuna fish and 10,000 rounds of ammo for every gun they own in a buried school bus bunker in their back yard?


That's a great idea, but I need space for crackers and hot sauce too. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

it's there new plan to keep the population down, a lot of people are going to die if anything like that happens.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

bigrick said:


> There is no way in hell the government would ever try to take americans guns from them, there would be more problems if that happened than could ever be fixed by taking them away.


The government would never take our hard earned money. IRS started 1862

The government would never tell us that we can't live off our land. 1871 as the *United States Commission on Fish and Fisheries*

The government doesn't have the right tell us spy on us. Patriot Act 2001

The government doesn't have the right to force us to buy something we don't want. Obamacare 2012

The government doesn't have the right to take our guns. Not yet, but ask Canada, Australia and most of the world how that worked out for them.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Fear, miscommunication and hyperbole is a powerful weapon.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

God I hope my brother doesn't hear this, he already has guns burried all over south florida, buys rice by the 50lb bag and stores canned goods and ammo for the pending end of society as we know it, I just sit back and tell him I am just going to look for all the fat healthy folks like you grilling steaks, while we are all starving and I am gonna shoot your @ss and take your shit. 
THE SKY IS FALLING THE SKY IS FALLING !!!!! 
Anyone want to take me up on a cool Benjamin that this doesn't pass, I will take that bet ALL DAY LONG !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Gravity3694 said:


> Fear, miscommunication and hyperbole is a powerful weapon.


Apathy is just as powerful.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

T-REX said:


> Go ahead an sign it that way they will have a good list of people whom they know have guns! Anyone who thinks they could get all the Americans guns from us are idiots an need to be shot!!!


So 15 blue hats come in your house at 3am, have your wife and kids at gunpoint telling you to give up your guns and you wouldn't do it? Please, 90% of us would roll over like a trained pup. You would give up your grandma if they had a gun to your kids head. Now an invasion type scenario that you're probably thinking of, they would be toast. Do you not think they know that?


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I wonder what the statistics are for gun crimes by law abiding citizens that legally own gun compared to ones that are illegal or illegally owned? I also wonder how they think it would be successful? Banning drugs sure hasn't been successful. 

Aren't cars more responsible for deaths than guns? I just don't understand all this...


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

deersniper270 said:


> I wonder what the statistics are for gun crimes by law abiding citizens that legally own gun compared to ones that are illegal or illegally owned? I also wonder how they think it would be successful? Banning drugs sure hasn't been successful.
> 
> Aren't cars more responsible for deaths than guns? I just don't understand all this...


To the liberals gun owners are a lot like illegals. Illegals are potential voters, gun owners are potential criminals.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

johnf said:


> To the liberals gun owners are a lot like illegals. Illegals are potential voters, gun owners are potential criminals.


My brain can't even wrap around that kind of thinking. Just ignorant. And being young, that worries me about my future and my kids future.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

deersniper270 said:


> My brain can't even wrap around that kind of thinking. Just ignorant. And being young, that worries me about my future and my kids future.



Much of my family lives in the Republic of Kalifornia. Even the "conservatives" ask why anyone would need a handgun. Those are for the police, only criminals and police have handguns after all. The thought of using a gun for self defense is completely foreign to them. I imagine it's the same up North and on the East coast.


----------



## cone (Sep 15, 2011)

If you think you have to bury your guns to keep them, then its time to dig em all up.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

shootnstarz said:


> I have also heard there are some 100,000 plus foreign troops being trained at US installations for the sole purpose of firearm confiscation, as they couldn't depend on the US military to take up arms against it's citizens.
> 
> I sure hope this is a hoax.
> 
> Rick


 
BAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!

That is way too funny I hope you don't believe that:no:


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

Its not far fetched

Have you seen the FEMA camps? Basically once a disaster occurs, they can force martial law and shove everyone into a concentration camp, un-armed of course

nazi germany wasnt that long ago, and it can and will happen again (over population/control/natural resources)


----------



## tinman (Mar 26, 2012)

saku39 said:


> Its not far fetched
> 
> Have you seen the FEMA camps? Basically once a disaster occurs, they can force martial law and shove everyone into a concentration camp, un-armed of course


FEMA camps is proper BS of the highest order.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

saku39 said:


> Its not far fetched
> 
> Have you seen the FEMA camps? Basically once a disaster occurs, they can force martial law and shove everyone into a concentration camp, un-armed of course
> 
> nazi germany wasnt that long ago, and it can and will happen again (over population/control/natural resources)


My dad trained at a supposed FEMA camp in Alabama. He is a Firefighter. So no I don't believe the FEMA crap


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

johnf said:


> The government would never take our hard earned money. IRS started 1862
> 
> The government would never tell us that we can't live off our land. 1871 as the *United States Commission on Fish and Fisheries*
> 
> ...


 
The government would never sell firearms to mexican drug cartels for the sole purpose of hoping they would turn up at a crime scene and use that propoganda to advance their gun control agenda.

No, our government is completely benign.

Rick


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

-WiRtH- said:


> BAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!
> 
> That is way too funny I hope you don't believe that:no:


 

Didn't say I did, didn't say I didn't.

I will say NOTHING this government does or will do would surprise me.

If you believe they are just sitting there peacefully and not working under the radar to instate more gun control then I don't believe you're paying very close attention.

I do pray all you deniers are right, I pray we are moving in the right direction as opposed to moving toward a socialist new world order.

God, I pray you deniers are right !!!!!

Rick


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Wolverines !!!


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

FrankwT said:


> Yep it is true, they will sign it, then it has to be ratified by Congress. It will come up after the election during the Lame duck session is what I heard.


*Until you chimed in I was not putting too much into this. Do you think the Republican majority Congress would pass this to even get to the Senate?:blink:*


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

TURTLE said:


> *Until you chimed in I was not putting too much into this. Do you think the Republican majority Congress would pass this to even get to the Senate?:blink:*


Well, a majority Republican nominated SCOTUS just called ObamaRomneycare constitutional....


All it takes are flippers. I wouldn't think Republicans would have had anything to do with the Patriot Act either but alas here we are. I wouldn't think a party of small government would have created some of the largest law enforcement entities in the country to fight a war on drugs.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't trust any in Wash DC..They can have my registered weapons...


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

CCC said:


> God I hope my brother doesn't hear this, he already has guns burried all over south florida, buys rice by the 50lb bag and stores canned goods and ammo for the pending end of society as we know it, I just sit back and tell him I am just going to look for all the fat healthy folks like you grilling steaks, while we are all starving and I am gonna shoot your @ss and take your shit.
> THE SKY IS FALLING THE SKY IS FALLING !!!!!
> Anyone want to take me up on a cool Benjamin that this doesn't pass, I will take that bet ALL DAY LONG !!!!!!!!!!!!


Sounds like your brother got the brains in the family.. What an ignorant statement I hope you are just joking..

Come try to take my shit that I work hard for and you would be left rotting in the front yard for others to see that had the same ideas as yourself. Spoken like a true sheeple


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Yea Ill Give them all of my documented firearms if they come for them...both of them!!!  Thats the only reason I own them!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

FUPAGUNT said:


> Sounds like your brother got the brains in the family.. What an ignorant statement I hope you are just joking..
> 
> Come try to take my shit that I work hard for and you would be left rotting in the front yard for others to see that had the same ideas as yourself. Spoken like a true sheeple


Hope his brother isn't on this forum. Bet he'd be pretty pissed knowing information about him like this is on the web. Don't talk about family man. Bad form.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

johnf said:


> Hope his brother isn't on this forum. Bet he'd be pretty pissed knowing information about him like this is on the web. Don't talk about family man. Bad form.


Some peoples kids...


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey you bunker up in your home and you will be thru real quick, 99% of homes in America are indefensible...head to the woods and if you have supplies, guns and ammo you will be fine. Your brother is fine, just took it too far but good luck to you all.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Fupa, I hide nothing from my brother. In fact I am quite verbal about all of the CONSPIRACY THEORIST who have been saying for YEARS they are coming to get our guns. But hey hide your spam, have your kids do without shoes while you get another brick of .22 rounds and weld 3/8 carbon steel plate to the Kia Spectra doors in preperation for the end times, to each his own.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

CCC said:


> Fupa, I hide nothing from my brother. In fact I am quite verbal about all of the CONSPIRACY THEORIST who have been saying for YEARS they are coming to get our guns. But hey hide your spam, have your kids do without shoes while you get another brick of .22 rounds and weld 3/8 carbon steel plate to the Kia Spectra doors in preperation for the end times, to each his own.



Holy crap I found that really hilarious for some reason.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

CCC said:


> Fupa, I hide nothing from my brother. In fact I am quite verbal about all of the CONSPIRACY THEORIST who have been saying for YEARS they are coming to get our guns. But hey hide your spam, have your kids do without shoes while you get another brick of .22 rounds and weld 3/8 carbon steel plate to the Kia Spectra doors in preperation for the end times, to each his own.



If he's serious he needs to step to something a little more substantial than a Kia Spectra. Dang.

Are all his guns hi-points?


----------

